# Business Card C&C Please



## acparsons (May 14, 2014)

Hello All,

    I would like to get some business cards printed. Below in one side and on the back will be text with my web and an affiliation info. Would like comment on the design of this side. Thanks.


----------



## bace (May 14, 2014)

A camera! How original!

The font is really bad. Its the equivalent of comic sans to me (unprofessional, no eye for design, visually unappealing) 

I would either get on ehance.com and get someone to design a completer brand for you, or just go with less is more. Pick a simple san serif font. go with a plain background.


----------



## sscarmack (May 14, 2014)

From a photographers view point. I don't like it. Other than it having a camera, and the word photography, it has nothing to do with photography.

From a designers view point. It feels very "slapped together" and like you just started sticking things everywhere. Then again, I'm a fan of simple clean designs. Not a fan of the font either.


How to fix it, in my opinion. Ditch the background, find a simple camera icon. Center up your font, and work with some color.


Don't take this personal, just giving my input. Just my 2 cents, take it for what its worth.


----------



## acparsons (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I know I have poor design skills.


----------



## sscarmack (May 14, 2014)

Let me google that for you

Click images. You'll be amazed.


----------



## acparsons (May 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> Click images. You'll be amazed.



Wow that's ingenious. Never thought of that.


----------



## acparsons (May 16, 2014)

Second design opinions?


----------



## Artisticurves (May 16, 2014)

acparsons said:


> Second design opinions?
> View attachment 74002


I end up focusing on the symbols. Much better font selection and the spire works for eye flow except for the competition with the symbols.


----------



## runnah (May 16, 2014)

Do a 2 sided card if you want an image on it. One side has your information only. Make sure it's clear and easy to read. Second side can have a photo sample.


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 16, 2014)

^^^ I like that.


----------



## PinkDoor (May 16, 2014)

I love the idea of being creative, but there's already people that have done the work for you. . . try Etsy: 

https://www.etsy.com/search?q=photography business cards&ship_to=US


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 16, 2014)

Although my company is not related to photography, our cards are vintage looking Polaroids.


----------



## VanessaisSleeping (May 16, 2014)

I agree image on one side, and info on the other. It showcases your work, and keeps you original! Pick your favorite image, or a selection to suite your mood. I really like Moo.com


----------



## acparsons (May 16, 2014)

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## Tamgerine (May 20, 2014)

If you know you're a poor designer why are you determined to design something for yourself? Wouldn't you rather spend that time doing something you ARE good at? There are many affordable business card designs for sale these days - get one of those.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (May 20, 2014)

As a professional graphic designer my only advice is to hire a professional designer. Having the computer and the software doesn't mean you can achieve pro results... Just like having a D800 doesn't mean you can take amazing photos.


----------



## sscarmack (May 20, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> As a professional graphic designer my only advice is to hire a professional designer. Having the computer and the software doesn't mean you can achieve pro results... Just like having a D800 doesn't mean you can take amazing photos.




You my friend receive todays award for worst advice given "Thumbs Up".


----------



## JohnnyWrench (May 20, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> JohnnyWrench said:
> 
> 
> > As a professional graphic designer my only advice is to hire a professional designer. Having the computer and the software doesn't mean you can achieve pro results... Just like having a D800 doesn't mean you can take amazing photos.
> ...




Thanks but I actually think it's pretty good advice. In my opinion the foundation of a successful business card design is typography and that's not something you figure out and get right in a short period of time. It takes years of practice that only a professional can deliver. The images or icons or colors or whatever don't mean anything unless the type is spot-on.


----------



## sscarmack (May 20, 2014)

JohnnyWrench said:


> sscarmack said:
> 
> 
> > JohnnyWrench said:
> ...



Not worth my time... Make sure you give your horse a bath.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (May 20, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> JohnnyWrench said:
> 
> 
> > sscarmack said:
> ...



Give my horse a bath??? Sorry friend I don't get that one but I'll assume it's derogatory in some fashion. I'll take the high road and pass on the obvious and easy comeback involving your sister/mother/girlfriend. Not sure who pissed in your Cheerios this morning... Enjoy the rest of your day. "Thumbs Up."


----------



## Aedai (May 20, 2014)

^Play nicely now!!!

Anyway

I make business cards professionally, and have sold many designs and helped people edit theirs this last year.  I've actually asked some customers who are not design-savy and I've come to the conclusion that even the worst designs will still grab your attention if they're made right (and those who are not design savy will look at what I think is an awful card and think its amazing simply because they're not in the business).  Some people can look at comic sans and think it's the greatest font out there simply because they don't know any better (I've actually had people REQUEST comic sans and it makes me want to cry).  Customer's always right though, aren't they?

I think what can help this card is the way your text is arranged.  Look for inspiration on the internet (I google business card designs all the time hoping something will give me an idea where to start).  The bg image looks good how it is, just move your text around, play with different effects, try different fonts, etc etc.  "AC Parson's Photogrpahy" doesn't need to be all on one line.  Split it up, you can even put photography in a different font or italicize it.

And this is just my opinion but I HATE seeing bevel/emboss on cards.  It's overused and I don't like how it looks unless it's done right and even then I'm still skeptical about it.  My opinion and I'm sure many disagree with it, but what can you do!


----------



## Austin Greene (May 20, 2014)

acparsons said:


> Thanks for the input. I know I have poor design skills.



If you want to make some beautiful cards that are very simple regardless of your skillset, use Moo.com. I used them and I'm proud to say my cards are probably the nicest business cards I've ever seen. Even where my own design might falter, their materials are top notch and the cards feel _incredible_ in the hand, if that makes any sense. I've had numerous people go to them after seeing mine.


----------



## acparsons (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the advice all. This is what I went with. I deal with a lot of non English Speakers. Figured this would be easy to understand.


----------



## manaheim (May 20, 2014)

Hire someone.  Seriously.  Go look for one of those micro outsourcing websites.  You can find inexpensive and decent graphic designers to make you a nice card.  Maybe cost you $200-300 for the design at most. You may even be able to freelance that in the US for around that price.  Well worth it.

I had a GD design my card after SO many train wreck attempts on my part, and I'm super happy that I did.


----------



## FITBMX (May 20, 2014)

PinkDoor said:


> I love the idea of being creative, but there's already people that have done the work for you. . . try Etsy:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/search?q=photography business cards&ship_to=US



It's always nice to support the little. After all that's were we all started, right?


----------

